# Wanting to try a new protein to see if would help



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've always only given Jr chicken dog food. 
His coat and allergies have been horrible lately (I'm now gonna get him on a schedule giving him Benadryl every 8 hours)
I've been told it could be because he's allergic to chicken. But he's been on chicken his entire life don't know if it's true. 
I've heard lamb can help his coat and possibly salmon. 
I bought salmon treats today to see if he'll like the flavor itself (I know it's not the same as kibble taste but that's what I came up with)

Last month I picked up a a bag of salmon (and other flavors) dog food for the neighbor's dogs (he's struggling financially and I couldn't not do anything, my dogs have what they "need" and I decided they could share some of what I spend on them to help feed the neighbor dogs, so I bought bags on clearance, they weren't high quality but that didn't matter at least they had food in their tummies) And the 3 dogs did not actually like the salmon flavor and they really aren't "picky" dogs. But the 2 Chi mixes did. 
And Jr is really picky and how about if he just doesn't eat it and he'll actually "starve" himself when he doesn't like the food. 
This is also why I didn't buy a new bag yet since he's on Nutricia and I'm gonna wait till he finishes and I can switch him to Authority in case he doesn't do well on it. 
I do have a bag of Nutro Lamb limited ingredients. But he's eaten Nurto years ago and got sick of it. 
I'm thinking of Simply Nourish grain free Salmon since it wouldn't be a major change.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd try another protein too. If he has been on 'chicken' kibbles etc all his life, he could well get allergic to it. Salmon might be a good idea, as it isn't an 'usual' ingredient.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've been trying to remember what other protein kibbles he has had. I once tried giving him lamb from Purina One and he refused to eat it but it's was during his "I don't want any kibble stage" And I still wasn't aware of him being allergic to grains. 
He for sure has had beef, salmon, and lamb for wet food. 
I also know my aunt's dog was put on a lamb food when her skin became extremely itchy. 
I gave Jr the salmon treats yesterday and he ate it with no issue.


----------

